# Night tiger/ brown tree snake



## snakegirlie (Jul 21, 2016)

Are you able to keep a night tiger/ brown tree snake on a qld recreational license?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Jul 21, 2016)

Pretty sure when I got my license was no more than 2 you could keep on rec.


----------



## BredliFreak (Jul 21, 2016)

Surely if you can keep lace monitors in QLD on a standard/recreational license then you could keep a fair few boigas?


----------



## baker (Jul 21, 2016)

Yes you can keep _Boiga_ and any other colubrid on a recreational license in Queensland, there is no limit on them. The only limited species are potentially lethal elapids (e.g. _Pseudechis, Pseudonaja_) and a few species considered at risk within Queensland (e.g. green tree python, woma). On the normal recreational license you can not keep any potentially lethal elapids, but you can have a combination of two at risk species (e.g. one woma and one green tree python, two womas). If you wish to keep elapids or more than two at risk species you can upgrade your license to cover these. 
Little bit of a diversion there but again back to the main question you can keep as many _Boiga_ as you want.

Cheers Cameron


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Jul 22, 2016)

My bad must of been thinking if woma's


----------

